# Why doesn't "entonces" require subjunctive afterward?



## joelrosenblum

When listing things that WILL happen, like this: 

Primero, tengo que hacer aseo, entonces podemos ir a la cine.

Why is it not "entonces podAmos"? I would think subjunctive would go there because it is as-yet unrealized. Yet a quick googlear shows that almost no one uses subjunctive after entonces.


----------



## gramatica

Hi,

Entonces is a transition word. It means "so or then." It's just like luego, mas tarde, despues etc. You don't use the subjunctive with these either. However, if you say "para que..."=*so that/in order for you* you do not need to use the subjunctive.

I hope this helps

Saludos


----------



## i heart queso

....if you use "para que", you DO need to use the subjunctive.

(just a slip-up, I know.)


----------



## unspecified

There's no subjunctive because it's a real condition (as opposed to an unreal condition, which would require the imperfect subjunctive:  _si hubiera hecho aseo, hubieramos podido ir al cine_).
_
Tengo que hacer aseo, entonces podemos ir al cine._ = _Si hago aseo, podemos ir al cine._

To include the subjunctive, you could change it to: 
_
Cuando haya hecho aseo, podremos ir al cine._

But even in that case, the doubt is on when/if you're going to finish cleaning and not on your ability to go to the movies.

P.S. it's "el cine" not "la cine."


----------



## María Madrid

You use luego (better choice meaning then in this context) and present because you're using present with a future meaning. Similar to "I'm leaving tomorrow" in English. You could also say "luego podremos ir al cine". 

Besides, you're talking about a certainty, not a possibility, it is a fact that you will be able to go later, so subjunctive is not needed. Saludos,


----------



## Outsider

joelrosenblum said:


> When listing things that WILL happen, like this:
> 
> Primero, tengo que hacer aseo, entonces podemos ir a la cine.
> 
> Why is it not "entonces podAmos"? I would think subjunctive would go there because it is as-yet unrealized. Yet a quick googlear shows that almost no one uses subjunctive after entonces.


That is a misconception that students often get due to being told that the subjunctive is for "unreal" actions. The true distinction is not real/unreal, but more like believed/not believed, or assumed/not assumed, endorsed/not endorsed, and so on. It expresses the speaker's _degree of belief_ in the statement, not some absolute degree of truth (which no mortal soul could ever know with 100% certainty).


----------



## Ivy29

joelrosenblum said:


> When listing things that WILL happen, like this:
> 
> Primero, tengo que hacer aseo, entonces podemos ir a la cine.
> 
> Why is it not "entonces podAmos"? I would think subjunctive would go there because it is as-yet unrealized. Yet a quick googlear shows that almost no one uses subjunctive after entonces.


 
*The sequential locutions are :*
así que
así pues
Conque
Por lo tanto/Por tanto
Por consiguiente/en consecuencia luego, entonces, por eso/por ello, total que
de modo/manera/forma que.
The type of relation of both clauses ( conscutivo-ilativo) not of subordination).

According to deseo, duda, temor, posibilidad or there is a command, order, petition (ruego), advice the second verb is in the subjunctive. But according to shades of possibilities :

*<<<Primero, tengo que hacer aseo, entonces podemos ir a la cine.>>>>*

*Primero, tengo que hacer el aseo, y entonces podemos ir al cine ( almost certain) Here the simple present is towards the future.*

*Primero, tengo que hacer el aseo, y luego PODRÍAMOS ir a cine ( probability, less than the above).*
*Primero, tengo que hacer el aseo, y luego pudiéramos ir a cine (remote probability) Nothing is arranged.*
*Primero, tengo que hacer el aseo, y entonces podremos ir a cine ( simple future) planned.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## María Madrid

Ivy29 said:


> *Primero, tengo que hacer el aseo, y luego pudiéramos ir a cine (remote probability) Nothing is arranged.*


Es cierto que se oye, pero no es en absoluto correcto. Ese tiempo verbal se usa muchas veces erróneamente para intentar dar un aire más formal a las frases. Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> Es cierto que se oye, pero no es en absoluto correcto. Ese tiempo verbal se usa muchas veces erróneamente para intentar dar un aire más formal a las frases. Saludos,


 
Por qué incorrecto, María ??
Si el pudiéramos tiene connotaciones de futuro ?

Ivy29


----------



## María Madrid

Prueba a quitarle la primera parte y verás lo que te queda. Como son coordinadas, por sí mismas tienen que ser frases completas con sentido:

Nosotros podríamos ir al cine después
Nosotros podremos ir al cine después
Nostros pudiéramos ir al cine después

Ya me dirás si no te chirrían los oídos. 

Pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo= connotaciones de futuro? No exactamente, más bien connotaciones de suposición, algo que se imagina, por ejemplo. Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> Prueba a quitarle la primera parte y verás lo que te queda. Como son coordinadas, por sí mismas tienen que ser frases completas con sentido:
> 
> Nosotros podríamos ir al cine después
> Nosotros podremos ir al cine después
> Nostros pudiéramos ir al cine después
> 
> Ya me dirás si no te chirrían los oídos.
> 
> Pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo= connotaciones de futuro? No exactamente, más bien connotaciones de suposición, algo que se imagina, por ejemplo. Saludos,


 María, Manuel Seco en su diccionario de dudas, pág.300, numeral dos dice lo siguiente CITO : " a pesar de su nombre (pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo) la acción que expresa este tiempo verbal puede ser pasada, presente o futura>>>.

*Podíamos ir a cine después ( imperfecto irreal).*
*Podemos ir a cine*
*Podríamos ir a cine*
*podremos ir a cine*
*pudiéramos ir a cine*

*Ivy29*


----------



## María Madrid

Mira Ivy, que ya nos conocemos. 

Pudiéramos ir al cine y punto final no se dice en español, ni Don Manuel apoya ese uso sin más contexto, haz el favor de no citar una línea aislada para defender lo indefendible. Si alguien ha oído alguna vez "Pepe, pudiéramos ir al cine. ¿Te apetece?" y le parece estupendo, que me lo explique.

Una suposición, una especulación puede efectivamente proyectarse al pasado o al futuro pero de ahí a pretender que "Pudiéramos ir al cine" es una frase correcta por sí misma es un disparate que ningún nativo diría. Al menos en los dos últimos siglos. En el XVII igual sí. Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> Mira Ivy, que ya nos conocemos.
> 
> Pudiéramos ir al cine y punto final no se dice en español, ni Don Manuel apoya ese uso sin más contexto, haz el favor de no citar una línea aislada para defender lo indefendible. Si alguien ha oído alguna vez "Pepe, pudiéramos ir al cine. ¿Te apetece?" y le parece estupendo, que me lo explique.
> 
> Una suposición, una especulación puede efectivamente proyectarse al pasado o al futuro pero de ahí a pretender que "Pudiéramos ir al cine" es una frase correcta por sí misma es un disparate que ningún nativo diría. Al menos en los dos últimos siglos. En el XVII igual sí. Saludos,


 

María, las razones siempre son buenas, además la terminación -ra del subjuntivo se origina del INDICATIVO, y además los límites del subjuntivo son muy imprecisos por el uso de este modo de los sueños, deseos, dudas, temores, anhelos.
En qué razones gramaticales te basas para considerar PUDIÉRAMOS erróneo ??? a mí me suena muy bien, y cordial, cortés., ¿no te parece ???
Sólo te entero de donde sale el supuesto error.
¿Cómo te parece? : *Podíamos ir a cine después*  ( pasado imperfect)

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

joelrosenblum said:


> When listing things that WILL happen, like this:
> 
> Primero, tengo que hacer aseo, entonces podemos ir a la cine.
> 
> Why is it not "entonces podAmos"? I would think subjunctive would go there because it is as-yet unrealized. Yet a quick googlear shows that almost no one uses subjunctive after entonces.


Simple reason: The punctuation of the text is not correct. It should have been:Primero, tengo que hacer aseo; entonces podemos ir al cine.
Primero, tengo que hacer aseo. Entonces podemos ir al cine.​In other words, "entonces podemos..." is not a subordinate clause (where the subjunctive may be required), but an independent sentence on its own (or a consecutive sentence).


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo estoy con María, la expresión "pudiéramos ir al cine" por si misma, no creo que sea válida. Para mí el uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo necesita otra expresión para tener sentido completo, es decir, queda coja, por ejemplo habría que decir "para que pudiéramos ir al cine, tendría que hacer aseo primero".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jellby

En ocasiones la forma "-ra" del pretérito del subjuntivo puede usarse sustituyendo al condicional cuando ésta es la forma canónica:

Habría debido hacerlo  (es la forma más adecuada)
Hubiera debido hacerlo  (también es válido)

En este caso, la forma canónica es también el condicional (suponiendo que ese sea el sentido que se le quiere dar):

Podríamos ir al cine 

Pero no estoy seguro de que aquí se pueda usar el pretérito del subjuntivo:

Pudiéramos ir al cine 

¿Cuándo se puede hacer esa sustitución? Normalmente con las formas compuestas (habría -> hubiera) o con deber (debería -> debiera) o querer (querría -> quisiera). Con "poder"... tengo dudas, en todo caso a mís oídos españoles les suena incorrecto o al menos muy arcaizante.


----------



## María Madrid

Ivy29 said:


> María, las razones siempre son buenas, además la terminación -ra del subjuntivo se origina del INDICATIVO, y además los límites del subjuntivo son muy imprecisos por el uso de este modo de los sueños, deseos, dudas, temores, anhelos.
> En qué razones gramaticales te basas para considerar PUDIÉRAMOS erróneo ??? a mí me suena muy bien, y cordial, cortés., ¿no te parece ???
> Sólo te entero de donde sale el supuesto error.
> ¿Cómo te parece? : *Podíamos ir a cine después* ( pasado imperfect)
> 
> Ivy29


1. No entiendo qué quieres decir con que el subjuntvo se origina en el indicativo. Si vamos retrocediendo en el origen del idioma acabaremos con "Y al principio fue la luz". Se trata de los usos actuales del idioma. 

2. Como te dije y veo que otros foreros coinciden, "pudiéramos ir al cine" suena totalmente artificial en el castellano de hoy en día. Puedo entender, eso sí, que quizá se utilice de manera habitual en tu país, eso no lo voy rebatir. En España no suena cortés, suena casi medieval. No me chirriaría si lo oigo en boca de un personaje en el escenario, vestido de época y hablando de vos entre reverencias o a punto de batirse a espada por su honor. Y no iría al cine, claro!

3. Efectivamente podíamos ir al cine en lugar de podríamos se oye de manera habitual en el habla coloquial, con el mismo sentido que el potencial. Creo recordar que la RAE lo rechazaba para el habla culta, si bien en el habla coloquial, por ejemplo, en Andalucía, se usa mucho. Lamentablemente no encuentro la entrada del DPD así que no puedo copiarla aquí. Si alguien la localiza, se lo agradeceré muchísimo. Y si lo recuerdo mal, pues que me corrijan, por supuesto!

Saludos,


----------



## jorgehrm78

well I see a deep discussion about that. For me as Spanish native speaker is so easy and I think the right sentence would be: "primero tengo que hacer aseo, después podremos ir al cine". Because the second event that will happen in the future depends of the first one. You can say "podemos" also because there is an implicit reference of future and condition from the first part of the sentence. You do not use subjunctive because it is use for hypotetical situations or personal desires and mainly with the word "que" if you want to use subjunctive your sentence should be:"para que pueda ir al cine, primero debo hacer aseo".

regarding the deep discussion I think that "*Primero, tengo que hacer el aseo, y luego pudiéramos** ir a cine"* is not correct, it doesn't sound natural and I cannot imagine a situation where it could be used without sound weird.

I hope it helps!!


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Simple reason: The punctuation of the text is not correct. It should have been:Primero, tengo que hacer aseo; entonces podemos ir al cine.​Primero, tengo que hacer aseo. Entonces podemos ir al cine.​In other words, "entonces podemos..." is not a subordinate clause (where the subjunctive may be required), but an independent sentence on its own (or a consecutive sentence).


 
*En las oraciones consecutivas no hay subordinación como bien dices*, pero ello *NO QUIERE decir* que no se pueda usar el *modo subjuntivo*, cuando en el segundo miembro, hay deseo, posibilidad, probabilidad, *sugerencias*, ruego mandato, orden, duda, temor o que la segunda oración sea *HIPOTÉTICA *( hubiera/hubiese cantado).
Primero tengo que hacer el aseo, y entonces pudiéramos ir a cine ( aquí hay una sugerencia de posibilidad que valida el uso del subjuntivo; segundo una *sugerencia* ante una dama, o un caballero, le proporciona su participación en la decisión final, y como el *IMPERFECTO de subjuntivo* tiene perspectivas temporales de pasado, presente y futuro ( como este caso) no veo la agramaticalidad, ni la disonancia por ningún lado.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> 1. No entiendo qué quieres decir con que el subjuntvo se origina en el indicativo. Si vamos retrocediendo en el origen del idioma acabaremos con "Y al principio fue la luz". Se trata de los usos actuales del idioma.
> 
> *Quiero aclarar, no dije que el subjuntivo viene del indicativo*, no, *repito la terminación* [-RA] viene del INDICATIVO Pluscuamperfecto de indicativo ( AMAVERAM), y la terminación `[-ESE] de AMAVISSEM que es la propiamente subjuntiva. LA terminación -RA, cantara, empezó su periplo de perspectiva temporal por el pasado, presente y FUTURO (ALARCOS) que hoy tiene. La forma verbal -RA tiene un valor *desiderativo* y María Angeles Satre, en su libro 'El subjuntivo en Español' lo califica un indicativo 'inactual'. A esto me refería, y espero que estemos de acuerdo.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

<<<. Como te dije y veo que otros foreros coinciden, "pudiéramos ir al cine" suena totalmente artificial en el castellano de hoy en día. Puedo entender, eso sí, que quizá se utilice de manera habitual en tu país, eso no lo voy rebatir. En España no suena cortés, suena casi medieval. No me chirriaría si lo oigo en boca de un personaje en el escenario, vestido de época y hablando de vos entre reverencias o a punto de batirse a espada por su honor. Y no iría al cine, claro!>>>

Siento disentir, María, el imperfecto de subjuntivo (-RA), con la perspectiva de Futuro es más caballerosa, desiderativa, de sugerencia donde se le da a una dama la posibilidad de la decisión final ante el requiebro de un caballero de capa y espada -.
Además, Manuel seco,  ( no yo) en su diccionario de dudas, página 301, hablando del imperfecto de subjuntivo *en -ra*, cito textualmente : " La forma -ra tiene a veces valor de *potencial*, (-iría) pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, pretérito pluscuamperfecto de indicativo ( su origen latino inicial) y pretérito indefinido ( simple past). Los paréntesis son míos.

Espero que la capa y espada hayan cumplido su cometido. amiga María.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo estoy con María, la expresión "pudiéramos ir al cine" por si misma, no creo que sea válida. Para mí el uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo necesita otra expresión para tener sentido completo, es decir, queda coja, por ejemplo habría que decir "para que pudiéramos ir al cine, tendría que hacer aseo primero".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
*No está coja*, Favor leer, Manuel Seco dicciopnario de DUDAS, pág 301, y las equivalencias de -RA del subjuntivo, potencial, pretéritos pluscuamperfectos de indicativo y subjuntivo y pasado simple.
Si aceptas PODRÍAMOS IR A CINE, debieras  aceptar PUDIÉRAMOS ir a cine.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> En ocasiones la forma "-ra" del pretérito del subjuntivo puede usarse sustituyendo al condicional cuando ésta es la forma canónica:
> 
> Habría debido hacerlo  (es la forma más adecuada)
> Hubiera debido hacerlo  (también es válido)
> 
> En este caso, la forma canónica es también el condicional (suponiendo que ese sea el sentido que se le quiere dar):
> 
> Podríamos ir al cine
> 
> Pero no estoy seguro de que aquí se pueda usar el pretérito del subjuntivo:
> *Te refiero Jellby a lo que dice Manuel Seco, Mará Angeles Sastre, en su libro el "subjuntivo en español".*
> 
> Pudiéramos ir al cine
> 
> <<<¿Cuándo se puede hacer esa sustitución? Normalmente con las formas compuestas (habría -> hubiera) o con deber (debería -> debiera) o querer (querría -> quisiera). Con "poder"... tengo dudas, en todo caso a mís oídos españoles les suena incorrecto o al menos muy arcaizante>>>>
> 
> *En la concesivas, el uso de las formas compuestas del subjuntivo y condicional son cuando el segundo miembro de la concesiva es HIPOTÉTICO.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


----------



## Manupi

Ivy29 said:


> *No está coja*, Favor leer, Manuel Seco dicciopnario de DUDAS, pág 301, y las equivalencias de -RA del subjuntivo, potencial, pretéritos pluscuamperfectos de indicativo y subjuntivo y pasado simple.
> Si aceptas PODRÍAMOS IR A CINE, debieras aceptar PUDIÉRAMOS ir a cine.
> 
> Ivy29


La gran diferencia estriba en que "podríamos" es indicativo, mientras que "pudiéramos" es subjuntivo. Y, que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocada, pero el subjuntivo sólo puede aparecer en oraciones subordinadas, salvo excepciones como "quisiera" (y siempre en primera persona) porque es una forma de cortesía, o cuando expresa deseo o probabilidad (siempre acompañado de expresiones como la interjección "ojalá" -excepto con "quisiera"- o "quizá").
Por ejemplo:
_Yo querría un coche nuevo >>> Yo quisiera un coche nuevo _
pero:
_Juan querría un coche nuevo >>>> _?_ Juan quisiera un coche nuevo _(a mí personalmente me suena un poco raro)
_¡Ojalá compraras un coche nuevo!_
_Quizás comprasen un coche nuevo._
Pero:
_Podríamos ir al cine_ no expresa deseo (es una sugerencia, no un deseo). Sí se podría decir: _Ojalá fuéramos al cine _o _Quisiéramos ir al cine_, pero _Pudiéramos ir al cine_ no creo que sea correcto (al menos suena fatal, en mi modesta opinión).

Si estoy equivocada, por favor que me corrija alguien. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Ivy29

jorgehrm78 said:


> well I see a deep discussion about that. For me as Spanish native speaker is so easy and I think the right sentence would be: "primero tengo que hacer aseo, después podremos ir al cine". Because the second event that will happen in the future depends of the first one. You can say "podemos" also because there is an implicit reference of future and condition from the first part of the sentence. You do not use subjunctive because it is use for hypotetical situations or personal desires and mainly with the word "que" if you want to use subjunctive your sentence should be:"para que pueda ir al cine, primero debo hacer aseo".
> 
> *Jorge, permítame precisarte que esta CONSTRUCCIÓN es una concesiva, en la oración ORIGINAL, no tiene subordinación, ni tampoco con 'después' locución adverbial de tiempo. PARA QUE es de finalidad no concesiva, que tiene unas peculiaridades léxicas muy distintas.*
> 
> <<<regarding the deep discussion I think that "*Primero, tengo que hacer el aseo, y luego pudiéramos** ir a cine"* is not correct, it doesn't sound natural and I cannot imagine a situation where it could be used without sound weird.>>>
> 
> I* would suggest to read, MANUEL SECO, página 301,* the equivalences of the ending-RA ( subjunctive), potential, pluperfect subjunctive and inidcative and simple past. Also, María Angles Sastre, 'Subjuntivo español'.
> 
> *I am a native also*, and pudiéramos is used at this end a lot. Besides this, Seco Y SASTRE support this perception I have about the *IMPERFECT SUBJUNCTIVE* -RA.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Manupi said:


> La gran diferencia estriba en que "podríamos" es indicativo, mientras que "pudiéramos" es subjuntivo. Y, que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocada, pero el subjuntivo sólo puede aparecer en oraciones subordinadas, salvo excepciones como "quisiera" (y siempre en primera persona) porque es una forma de cortesía, o cuando expresa deseo o probabilidad (siempre acompañado de expresiones como la interjección "ojalá" -excepto con "quisiera"- o "quizá").
> Por ejemplo:
> _Yo querría un coche nuevo >>> Yo quisiera un coche nuevo _
> pero:
> _Juan querría un coche nuevo >>>> _?_ Juan quisiera un coche nuevo _(a mí personalmente me suena un poco raro)
> _¡Ojalá compraras un coche nuevo!_
> _Quizás comprasen un coche nuevo._
> Pero:
> _Podríamos ir al cine_ no expresa deseo (es una sugerencia, no un deseo). Sí se podría decir: _Ojalá fuéramos al cine _o _Quisiéramos ir al cine_, pero _Pudiéramos ir al cine_ no creo que sea correcto (al menos suena fatal, en mi modesta opinión).
> 
> Si estoy equivocada, por favor que me corrija alguien. ¡Gracias!


 
*Esta oración NO ES SUBORDINADA* pero sí concesiva y las concesivas si tienen los rasgos de *duda, temor, sugerencia, emoción, posibilidad, probabilidad, anhelos, deseos, orden, consejo, ruego, el miembro segundo de la oración bimembre,* su verbo va en subjuntivo. ( El subjuntivo español, pág 230, numeral 1.2.

Ivy29


----------



## María Madrid

¿Pudiéramos ir al cine es una concesiva (entendida como sinónimo de "podríamos ir al cine")? Eso sí que es originalidad.



Ivy29 said:


> Siento disentir, María, el imperfecto de subjuntivo (-RA), con la perspectiva de Futuro es más caballerosa, desiderativa, de sugerencia donde se le da a una dama la posibilidad de la decisión final ante el requiebro de un caballero de capa y espada


 
Por favor, no mezcles la velocidad con el tocino. La caballerosidad no tiene nada que ver con el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo. Y llamar damas a las señoras es un perfecto ejemplo de eso, de la educación del sastre: el que quiere parecer educado y no tiene ni idea de por dónde van los tiros. Muy considerado eso de dar a las "damas" una oportunidad de opinar... por Dios. 

Si eliges ir por la vida usando el imperfecto del subjuntivo para parecer educado, pues como sit e da por vestirte con calzas y chorreras. Eres muy libre de hacerlo pero no por eso la gente lo va a dar por bueno ni por correcto ni considerarlo de uso habitual. Como ya dije, puedo entender que haya un uso diferente al de España en otras zonas, pero hasta cuando un compatriota tuyo también disiente de ti, creo que es como para pensar si es que TODOS de todos los sitios estamos equivocados y tú eres el único que sabe hablar con educación. 

Creo que la pregunta original está ya claramente contestada y personas de varios países han dado su opinión respecto a lo que se considera un uso correcto y habitual. Estoy segura de que a estas alturas Joel tiene elementos suficientes como para formarse una opinión clara. Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Ivy29 said:


> *Esta oración NO ES SUBORDINADA* pero sí concesiva y las concesivas si tienen los rasgos de *duda, temor, sugerencia, emoción, posibilidad, probabilidad, anhelos, deseos, orden, consejo, ruego, el miembro segundo de la oración bimembre,* su verbo va en subjuntivo. ( El subjuntivo español, pág 230, numeral 1.2.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Hola Ivy:

Independientemente de que la oración sea concesiva o no (que implican obstáculo o contraste a mi entender), que sería otro tema de discusión, sí que es una oración subordinada, en este caso una subordinada concesiva.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Dudu678

Parece que volvemos a tener espectáculo en el foro. 

Estoy con Antpax, subordinada concesiva. Una cosa no excluye a la otra.


----------



## Ivy29

Antpax said:


> Hola Ivy:
> 
> Independientemente de que la oración sea concesiva o no (que implican obstáculo o contraste a mi entender), que sería otro tema de discusión, sí que es una oración subordinada, en este caso una subordinada concesiva.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Bueno, tienes un concepto distinto a lo que es una concesiva del libro de María Angeles Sastre, el subjuntivo en español. Pues la subordinación depende de la principal, otra cosa es que implica unas consecuencias pero no subordinación en las concesivas. Ese ejemplo es una concesiva, usa la partícula concesiva *entonces*, y así se trata en mis libros de gramática.
Son oraciones paratácticas.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> ¿Pudiéramos ir al cine es una concesiva (entendida como sinónimo de "podríamos ir al cine")? Eso sí que es originalidad.
> 
> 
> 
> Por favor, no mezcles la velocidad con el tocino. La caballerosidad no tiene nada que ver con el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo. Y llamar damas a las señoras es un perfecto ejemplo de eso, de la educación del sastre: el que quiere parecer educado y no tiene ni idea de por dónde van los tiros. Muy considerado eso de dar a las "damas" una oportunidad de opinar... por Dios.
> 
> Si eliges ir por la vida usando el imperfecto del subjuntivo para parecer educado, pues como sit e da por vestirte con calzas y chorreras. Eres muy libre de hacerlo pero no por eso la gente lo va a dar por bueno ni por correcto ni considerarlo de uso habitual. Como ya dije, puedo entender que haya un uso diferente al de España en otras zonas, pero hasta cuando un compatriota tuyo también disiente de ti, creo que es como para pensar si es que TODOS de todos los sitios estamos equivocados y tú eres el único que sabe hablar con educación.
> 
> Creo que la pregunta original está ya claramente contestada y personas de varios países han dado su opinión respecto a lo que se considera un uso correcto y habitual. Estoy segura de que a estas alturas Joel tiene elementos suficientes como para formarse una opinión clara. Saludos,


 
*Si Manuel SECO no te satisface, pues no estoy de acuerdo contigo, María, mi afirmación no es caprichosa, está basada en autores muy connotados, y reconocidos mundialmente. Esta concesiva es CORRECTA . Sería bueno que viviendo SECO en España y María Angeles Sastre, les escribieras pues están escribiendo en sus libros cosas erróneas para nosotros los suramericanos que todavía tenemos la fé del carbonero.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> ¿Pudiéramos ir al cine es una concesiva (entendida como sinónimo de "podríamos ir al cine")? Eso sí que es originalidad.
> 
> 
> 
> Por favor, no mezcles la velocidad con el tocino. La caballerosidad no tiene nada que ver con el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo. Y llamar damas a las señoras es un perfecto ejemplo de eso, de la educación del sastre: el que quiere parecer educado y no tiene ni idea de por dónde van los tiros. Muy considerado eso de dar a las "damas" una oportunidad de opinar... por Dios.
> 
> Quisieras más vino, María
> Quisieras tomar otra cosa.
> Quisieras un postre de ciruelas.
> Pudieras/pudieses cerrar la ventana
> 
> Todas ellas llenas de cortesía, galantería, y sin gavilla.-
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## María Madrid

Ivy, no dudo de Manuel Seco ni nadie, ten al menos la buena educación de no poner palabras en mi boca. Lo que sucede es que usas una vez más citas incompletas y sacadas de contexto para apoyar tu discurso, independientemente de que realmente ese texto diga o no lo mismo que dices tú. Y prefiero no meter el dedo en la llaga, la verdad.

Es el propio Manuel Seco quien dice que el imperfecto de subjuntivo con ese significado es un "uso de sabor libresco", es decir, no propio del habla actual. Lo cual explica por qué a todos nos parece arcaico, no educado. Y en sus ejemplos no menciona ni querer ni poder. O sea, que Manuel Seco NO está diciendo que sea un uso habitual ni educado. 

¿Que en tu pueblo se dice? Pues estupendo, un encantador regionalismo más, pero no insistas en que es de uso común, porque todo el mundo lleva una hora diciéndote que no, y tú erre que erre porque lo dice Manuel Seco. Lo que pasa es que en realidad no lo dice. Léete toda la entrada, por favor. 

Repito por última vez: salvo con la excepción de que en ciertas zonas pueda ser habitual usarlo así, si es que las hay, ciertamente NO en España (y por lo que han dicho tus compatriotas tampoco en tu país) ningún autor te va a dar como correcto y de uso habitual y generalizado "Pudiéramos ir al cine (punto)" con un significado intercambiable con "Podríamos ir al cine" pero más educado.

Y me da igual si eso se denomina una oración paratáctica: es una patata de oración que nadie salvo tú defiende como de uso habitual y encima educado. Y me permito sugerirte que vuelvas a leer la pregunta inicial. 

Por otro dado dudo mucho que tus eruditos autores escriban sólo para los suramericanos. Lo de la fe del carbonero.... bueno me parece que no terminas de entender su significado, porque si lo hicieras no ofenderías a los demás suramericanos con una expresión tan denigrante. 



Ivy29 said:


> Pudieras/pudieses cerrar la ventana
> 
> Todas ellas llenas de cortesía, galantería, y sin gavilla.-


 
¿Cortesía, galantería? Incorrecto gramaticalmente para empezar, arcaico siendo generoso y sin sentido de acuerdo con la gramática y usos de este siglo y el anterior. La idea de cortesía es una convención social, si nadie la comparte contigo, es que muy educado eso no es. Y con esto me despido! Saludos,


----------



## Bocha

*Nota del Moderador:*

*La pregunta original ya ha sido respondida en los primeros mensajes. Luego la discusión ha derivados por otros derroteros.*
*Para discutir la alternancia condicional/subjuntivo los invito a abrir otro hilo.*

Este queda cerrado.


----------

